# Drivetrain conversion



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a 1997 Sentra GLE. I wish to improve the performance by converting it to rear engine, rear wheel drive. Any tips or such is really needed (I don't want to permenantly screw up my car). Email me if you want to.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Step one; Remove engine, transmission, rear suspension, exhaust and gas tank.Step 2:take Sawzall and cut out room for transmission tunnel .Step 3:cut out trunk floor nad everything behind the back seat.Step 4: Fabricate rear suspension locate engine and trans and weld in munts.Step 5: fabricate new floor , install fuel cell and exhaust.Step 6: Wire everything.There youo have it:How to convert a FWD car to RWD!


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Oh that easy huh? Damn, lemme go do that real quick...haha


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

What about the rear axle? I know that putting it back is impossible, but will I need anything to help reinforce the rear wheels? Also, will I need to make any purchases?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you know I was down at Sr20development two weeks ago and I was talking with chris down there. he was saying how a rear wheel conversion isn't that hard with the 200sx... I don't know if he didn't hear me correct or what but he started naming off the things you had to do to make it happen... it didn't seem that hard from the way he put it, just a lot of money.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

hopefully not if you do some possible nig-riggin'....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> *hopefully not if you do some possible nig-riggin'.... *


 WHAT?!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just buy a damn MR2 or something......


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Nig riggin...hahaha tru! Thats how its done!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

well to save time.. go buy a old style beetle or a 81 porsche.. if you want a good rear engine... if not your spending way too much money to convert.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Why are you trying to make a silk purse from a sow's ear? Another pie-in-the-sky, wishing-out-loud post...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

well, use a GTiR rear suspension setup and just weld in mounts for the subframe and you have your rear section done, plus, rhe driveshaft tunnel doesn't need to acomodate axle movement that way so it can be a little smaller.Hell, what I really want is a Sentra mud truck!  Honestly, if all you want is a rwd Nissan to play with, just get a S13.They're cheap and a great package to start with.


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

Russia said:


> *Nig riggin...hahaha tru! Thats how its done! *



you know some folk on this site might not take too kindly to those little remarks fellas


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> well, use a GTiR rear suspension setup and just weld in mounts for the subframe...


<Dr. Evil>
Riiiiggghhhtttt.
</Dr. Evil>

Once again, U.S. B13 body wasn't designed to accomodate anything but a trunk and gas tank in the rear. SIGNIFICANT work needed in rear to make room for the rear pumpkin and attachment structure. It CAN be done, just how rich are you?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I AM the pizza pimp! Plus, I got mad skilz!


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

yeah its much more politically correct to say Afro Engineering


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I didn't mean to offend anyone with the rigging comment. It is just a term that I use and can't help. If you don't like it, then stop reading and go away...
Also, lets take into consideration that I have almost no money and getting another car isn't even an option. What is the absolute cheapest/easiest way to rig it?


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

dude...if you dont have enough money for a new car then you certainly wont have enough money to convert youre car to rear wheel drive rear engine....you just need to get that thought out of your head cuz it aint gonna happen...even if you try to "rig" it.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

HoloSkull said:


> *I have a 1997 Sentra GLE. I wish to improve the performance by converting it to rear engine, rear wheel drive. *


Don't listen to these guys, they just jealous that they lack the ingenuity required for this sort of project! Don't worry a thing about limited funding, it just makes projects like these more the challenging! Expensive parts are not needed as long as we've got determination and elbow grease, right?

So are you with me? Then lets get started!





How to convert a 97 Sentra to rear engine, rear wheel drive
Part 1 - by MrFox (c)2003
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tools required: 
- Standard Craftsman 255 piece mechanics tool set
- Hydraulic lift or Jacks
- Engine hoist


Estimated Time: 
Not available 


Estimated Cost:
Not available 


Procedure:

-First, unbolt the driver's seat

-Then flip it around 

-Finally, bolt it back on so it faces backwards


And there you have it, your very own genuine RR Sentra!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

youse guys are all f00kers... 

To convert a sentra to MR, you need two sentras... one with an engine, and one without...

cut both in half...

weld the whole damn engine bay into that space behind the back seats... cover it up with whatever body panelling you have left after the weeks of work this might take...

This is about the only way to get that engine back there... only other way is tube framing the whole car... but then, that wouldn't be a sentra anymore, would it?

I dream about this, too, sometimes... just like I dream about winning the Irish Sweepstakes...


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Dude if it can be done with VW's then why the Hell not with sentras.... There are VW Rabbits with 2 FWD setups... 1 in front and 1 in the rear.... So Why Not a Sentra??????? If there is a will there is a way !!!


BTW***** Mickey Moused**** is more PC than Afro-Engineered or the other....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... Mickey Moused' ... that's what we called the japanese occupation currency during the war... Mickey Mouse Money... because it's worthless... 

It can be done, but you'd probably be better off taking the components and bolting them into a custom tube-frame chassis... You'd have to weld so many things into the rear of the Sentra, it's not funny... I've estimated that the engine should fit nicely behind the front seats, but the radiators and associated cooling systems would be a PITA, unless you kept them in the front of the car and ran all the hosing through the tranny tunnel.... and a custom fuel cell would have to be mounted forward, too, to help weight distribution.

We're all just ragging on the guy because he thinks it's easy... if it is... and if he does it, we'll all bow down and kiss his toes... 

But seriously, people should stop asking about this already and try it... because it looks like no one is going to...


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

that was a funny one mrfox... you should do stand-up...
by the by, I will be trying this in the future when I can afford to make mistakes. I just wanted to get some insight on it now.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

C'mon, if they can do it in 10 hours on Junkyard Wars, then why not do it in your back yard in 10 days? Sure, it will not be pretty, but you would still have a one of a kind Mad Max Sentra! Paint it flat black and it would be killer!


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

that was exactly what i was thinking


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... you can have my dad's B13... looks like he's never going to fix it... and it's already gutted!


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

i say, i could have too much fun there...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you were in Florida, I'd take it off your hands...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

This thread started with a pie-in-the-sky plan thought to be "simple". I correctly responded that it's NOT, and why. All the rest of you are just masturbating on how to do a two motor swap when that has nothing to do with this thread..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

why else would we be on the internet if it were not for masturbation?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. i say honestly.. if you did that, it would be so nice.. but.. why.. it would still only have a whopping 89whp.. who cares if its mid engine.. it wouldnt run any faster... only maybe drift more.. which is gay...

get an MR2.. save urself the money.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

or just use a 500 and transaxle from a 1970 Eldorado. Plenty of power there!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> why else would we be on the internet if it were not for masturbation


Um...well...uh...gee...hmmm.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^ LOL... he's gotcha there...

but it isn't about the two engine swap... seriously, you'd need two sentras to do it... or at least the ability to tub the rear end... it's not that complicated, just waaaaaaay expensive, and MAYBE not worth it.

I WISH I could get rid of that shell... it pains me just to see it rusting there...


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

holy200sx said:


> *get an MR2.. save urself the money. *


I'm only a minor and my mother refuses to let me get a sports car or even sign for another car for me... I have to work with what I've got...

besides, drifting is cool


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

As a minor with no money, you are not in a position to do anything but put gas in what you've got. Ask your question again in ten years.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

bahearn said:


> *As a minor with no money, you are not in a position to do anything but put gas in what you've got. Ask your question again in ten years. *


You are wrong... I'm in the perfect position to learn. Besides I'm not going to even try such a thing for a while. I just want to get some insight on the probable future and prepare myself for it (financially). Also, I'm not dirt poor, I'm just one of those people who like to spend as little as possible.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Pardon me, I assumed you asked because you wanted to do this now. For some light reading,







.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

bahearn said:


> *Pardon me, I assumed you asked because you wanted to do this now. *


I had already mentioned this earlier, but I guess I'd understand why it may have been skipped over... This is a pretty long thread.


----------

